# "Best pre-workout meals"



## sara (Apr 4, 2003)

I workout right after my first meal, whats the best pre-workout food I can eat? gain stay lean and gain muscle?


----------



## Var (Apr 4, 2003)

I also workout after my first meal and prefer a shake over solid food.  Usually a half hour before training.  Just personal preference, but I always feel too heavy after a meal.  I've tried waiting 1-2 hours before working out and just find that I get hungry during my workout.


----------



## sara (Apr 4, 2003)

I was thinking of oatmeal and eggs.. would that be ok?


----------



## MeanCuts (Apr 5, 2003)

I often eat an apple right before I train


----------



## sara (Apr 5, 2003)

apple and protein source as well? after training protein drink and oatmeal?


----------



## MeanCuts (Apr 5, 2003)

I eat protein and complex carbs about 2 hours before I workout but I eat the apple immediately before(on the way to the gym) after I train my post workout shake is whey+simple carbs.PS I do eat oatmeal everyday just not immediately before or after workouts.


----------



## sara (Apr 5, 2003)

see my journal, where w8lifter has helped me with planing my meals, but I'm not sure what I should be eating before and after my workout where I can have only 1 apple a day and 1/3 cup oatmeal a day, and brown rice with the rest is protein and fat..


----------



## P-funk (Apr 5, 2003)

If those are all the carb sources you are allowed to have in the day then your pre and postworkout meal is a no brainer.....Protein and Fat

A scoop of whey and some flax or heavy cream will work great (before and after w/o).  Or preworkout some tuna fish with oil or flax.  Or any other combination of protein and fat you can think to mix together will work also.


----------



## sara (Apr 5, 2003)

next week w8lifter have a new plan to try for a week. I can have 1 apple, oatmeal and Im just not sure when is it best to have the oatmeal before or after my workout, same with the apple?


----------



## MeanCuts (Apr 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by sara *_
> next week w8lifter have a new plan to try for a week. I can have 1 apple, oatmeal and Im just not sure when is it best to have the oatmeal before or after my workout, same with the apple?



If you only can have one apple i'd save it for post workout and would have the oatmeal in the morning


----------



## sara (Apr 6, 2003)

thanx!


----------



## Fluid (Apr 6, 2003)

Pre-workout in the morning. Have eggs, oatmeal and toast 60-90 minutes before you hit the gym.



> If you only can have one apple i'd save it for post workout


An apple contains too much fiber which would be counter-productive to the recovery process imo.

Fluid


----------



## sara (Apr 6, 2003)

OH NO! NO TOAST!!!!


----------



## sara (Apr 6, 2003)

but thanx for the apple info  ill have an apple and fat+protein source after (tuna+olive oil or protein drink+ cream)


----------



## gopro (Apr 6, 2003)

What I have found most successful for most is a whey protein shake with a fat source pre-workout...something like natural peanut butter is wonderful. 

After training you again will want whey protein, but also a carb for glycogen replenishment. Apples are poor for restoring muscle glycogen, so if all you are allowed is brown rice or oatmeal, I would go with the oatmeal at this time.


----------



## Fluid (Apr 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> What I have found most successful for most is a whey protein shake with a fat source pre-workout...something like natural peanut butter is wonderful.
> 
> After training you again will want whey protein, but also a carb for glycogen replenishment. Apples are poor for restoring muscle glycogen, so if all you are allowed is brown rice or oatmeal, I would go with the oatmeal at this time.



WOW! An IM member who actually utilizes the PWO spike! I love you gopro! <3 

Fluid


----------



## MeanCuts (Apr 6, 2003)

I think apples post workout are fine but to get best results get a variety of carbs post workout(like an apple + bagel or sweetened cereal)


----------



## MeanCuts (Apr 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Fluid *_
> WOW! An IM member who actually utilizes the PWO spike! I love you gopro! <3
> 
> Fluid



It's good to be loved huh gopro


----------



## sara (Apr 6, 2003)

my plan doesnt include that type of food  sorry


----------



## Fluid (Apr 6, 2003)

sara; post-workout make a shake with 5 grams of dextrose/maltodextrin per every 10lbs/LBM and 2.5 grams whey protein per every 10lbs/LBM. Right after you workout slam 1/2 of the drink. Then sip on it slowly for an hour as to not let your insulin levels dip. It's highly anabolic! 

If you're cutting drop the carbs to 2.5 grams per 10lbs/LBM.

Fluid


----------



## gopro (Apr 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Fluid *_
> WOW! An IM member who actually utilizes the PWO spike! I love you gopro! <3
> 
> Fluid



And I feel the love!  

Yeah, I believe that the post workout insulin spike is essential to making the best gains in lean mass! I would prefer that she use maltodextrin or dextrin, or at least a good high GI carb like white rice, rice cakes, or white rice in her PW meal, but I don't think she would alter w8lifters plan. So, in that case, oatmeal would be ok.


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 6, 2003)

> but I don't think she would alter w8lifters plan. So, in that case, oatmeal would be ok.



Thank you GP for the support.

FYI...Sara's plan does NOT include a PWO spike...nor does it include bread, malto, or dextrose...nor does it call for a PWO meal w/o fat


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Thank you GP for the support.
> 
> FYI...Sara's plan does NOT include a PWO spike...nor does it include bread, malto, or dextrose...nor does it call for a PWO meal w/o fat



Wow, w8...and she's losing BF too...OMG! :unheardof:

I guess it works well from the pictures of you that I've just seen, sporting more muscle and leaner than ever.....how come you keep getting stronger too? 

And you're shrugging/squatting 210ish, Jodi is LPing 630 and squatting 215, Brit w/new arm PR's...please don't tell then to spike, Please?


----------



## gopro (Apr 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Thank you GP for the support.
> 
> FYI...Sara's plan does NOT include a PWO spike...nor does it include bread, malto, or dextrose...nor does it call for a PWO meal w/o fat



I understand. She is working with you and that needs to be respected. I'm quite sure she is going to do very very well under your watchful eye.


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Wow, w8...and she's losing BF too...OMG! :unheardof:
> 
> I guess it works well from the pictures of you that I've just seen, sporting more muscle and leaner than ever.....how come you keep getting stronger too?



Don't know...but that just what I posted here ...must be the nutrition


----------



## MeanCuts (Apr 6, 2003)

Can ya feel the love in here


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 6, 2003)

I edited above...you're also like 50% stronger too!  ...must be the Nutrition....LOL, unless you're not human or something....10 pounds in a year......a 220 pound guy would be lucky w/7-10 

DP


----------



## gopro (Apr 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by MeanCuts *_
> Can ya feel the love in here



Ohhhhh, I can feel something...not so sure its love though...


----------



## sara (Apr 6, 2003)

I think I'll just listen to w8lifter


----------



## MeanCuts (Apr 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> Ohhhhh, I can feel something...not so sure its love though...



Yeah,kinda clickish on these forums


----------



## MeanCuts (Apr 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by sara *_
> I think I'll just listen to w8lifter



If your current program is working for you then by all means go with it  
Just don't become closed minded  It's always good to try out new things and see if they work for you


----------



## sara (Apr 6, 2003)

thanx  that's what w8 is trying to help me with, trying new things


----------



## MeanCuts (Apr 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by sara *_
> thanx  that's what w8 is trying to help me with, trying new things


IMO That's the best way to go,trying new things and seeing if they work for you


----------



## sara (Apr 6, 2003)

but im not going all the way of eating white rice yet


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by MeanCuts *_
> Yeah,kinda clickish on these forums




Well...since you brought it up...everyone knows that DP and I work together...so if by "click" you mean that, yes, I guess you're right.

Now I know _someone's_ gonna say that we're close-minded and that we think _our_ way is "the only way" ....not true. However we will state our opinion, just as others have ...and notice we haven't said "PWO spike is bad for everyone and no one should do it"...unlike some pro-PWO-spike believers, who say that going w/o will cause muscle catabolism and minimize gains...My point is...sara is on one kind of nutrition plan, and if she tried to mix it w/ somebody else's suggestions (such as dextrose/malto PWO), then her results will be poor and she'll be asking *me* why that is. 

There are different ways to do things, as we've said before...but one must pick ONE WAY to do it and give it a chance...the reason we generally start w/ slow burners & no spike is because everyone can benefit from slow burners, and stabilization of blood sugars/energy and an UN-compromised metabolism is what _most_ people need.


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by MeanCuts *_
> If your current program is working for you then by all means go with it
> Just don't become closed minded  It's always good to try out new things and see if they work for you



 ...what'd I tell ya, lol


----------



## Fluid (Apr 6, 2003)

> ...unlike some pro-PWO-spike believers


ROAR!  :runs:


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Fluid *_
> ROAR!  :runs:



LOL


----------



## gopro (Apr 6, 2003)

Yeah, I'll make my exit on this topic too!


----------



## Yanick (Apr 6, 2003)

Well this was a pleasant twist on an old debate.  When i saw the title of the thread and the fact that it was 2 pages long, i automatically thought "oh shit, another debate."  Its nice to see that the people in this thread respected each other opinions.


----------



## sara (Apr 6, 2003)

because they know both ideas workout the same, but one of them takes longer to achieve


----------



## Yanick (Apr 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by sara *_
> because they know both ideas workout the same, but one of them takes longer to achieve



Not necessarily, both approaches can be scientifically/anecdotally proven.  Which is why i tend to hardly ever recommend one approach over the other, instead i tell people the proper way to pull off both approaches and advise them to experiment.


----------



## sara (Apr 6, 2003)

let's not argue


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Yanick *_
> Well this was a pleasant twist on an old debate.  When i saw the title of the thread and the fact that it was 2 pages long, i automatically thought "oh shit, another debate."  Its nice to see that the people in this thread respected each other opinions.



There is a long version too (another thread today)...lol 

But your right!


----------



## gopro (Apr 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by sara *_
> because they know both ideas workout the same, but one of them takes longer to achieve



Not really, but it doesn't matter...if your plan is working for you, and you are happy, that is all that matters.


----------



## gopro (Apr 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Yanick *_
> Well this was a pleasant twist on an old debate.  When i saw the title of the thread and the fact that it was 2 pages long, i automatically thought "oh shit, another debate."  Its nice to see that the people in this thread respected each other opinions.



This is one debate I have been in before and don't wish to re-visit.

 All of the mods here try to be respectful to members and especially eachother...that only changes if disrespect is flung our way first!


----------



## MeanCuts (Apr 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> Not really, but it doesn't matter...if your plan is working for you, and you are happy, that is all that matters.



Exactly


----------



## sara (Apr 8, 2003)

is it better to have 50 grams of protein or less than that after workout? (isopure) for 117 lbs female


----------



## Robboe (Apr 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by sara *_
> because they know both ideas workout the same, but one of them takes longer to achieve



Longer to achieve what exactly?

I'm unsure what you mean by this sentence.


----------



## Yanick (Apr 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by sara *_
> is it better to have 50 grams of protein or less than that after workout? (isopure) for 117 lbs female



It depends on your overall calories, ratio's, what you've already eaten etc.


----------



## sara (Apr 8, 2003)

1 apple, 2 tbsp cream and the 110 cal isopure


----------



## Jodi (Apr 9, 2003)

Why don't you just listen to w8 and do what has been helping you with?  Asking other people is only going to cause confusion when they don't know that someone else is already designed a plan for you.


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Apr 9, 2003)

I agree completely as will GO pro and any one else who has competed.  REason people screw up is they listen to too many people. STICK WITH ONE PERSON .. and if you don't like results then consult another. It is good to keep an open mind about things, but once you are on course stay on course !!


----------



## MeanCuts (Apr 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Why don't you just listen to w8 and do what has been helping you with?  Asking other people is only going to cause confusion when they don't know that someone else is already designed a plan for you.



Excellent point Jodi  Sara shouldn't have started this thread she should have just asked W8.


----------



## sara (Apr 10, 2003)

well sometimes w8 is not around and I don't blame her for that she is a busy lady. so I don't have patience and I gotta ask someone that thinks that he/she.


----------



## Yanick (Apr 10, 2003)

If you do a search on pre/post workout meals (one amongst many other issues), you will see that there are as many opinions as there are people on this forum.

I agree in that, if you are being trained or consulted by w8 that you should stick with her plan.  Impatience will only lead to confusion, as this thread is a prime example of.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 10, 2003)

Or if w8 is not around you can do a search for pre/psot w/o nutrition using her name, since there are many threads that she has added her opinion to on this particular topic.


----------



## sara (Apr 10, 2003)

thanx! end of topic


----------



## MeanCuts (Apr 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by sara *_
> thanx! end of topic



No,thank you


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by sara *_
> thanx! end of topic




I agree  Point made ...thanks everyone


----------



## gopro (Apr 11, 2003)

No, no, no...wait...I have more to say about all of this...ok, just kidding...


----------



## sara (Apr 11, 2003)

you better be kiddin


----------



## gopro (Apr 11, 2003)

Well, trust me...I do have alot more to say, but I just ain't saying it!


----------



## sara (Apr 11, 2003)

aight


----------



## Robboe (Apr 11, 2003)

Just say it, sunshine.


----------



## gopro (Apr 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by The_Chicken_Daddy *_
> Just say it, sunshine.



It


----------



## Robboe (Apr 12, 2003)

I thought you weren't gonna say it?


----------



## sara (Apr 12, 2003)

how old are you guys?


----------



## gopro (Apr 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by sara *_
> how old are you guys?



I'm 34, but have many traits of a 12 year old!


----------



## gopro (Apr 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by The_Chicken_Daddy *_
> I thought you weren't gonna say it?




Couldn't help myself!


----------



## Arnold (Apr 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> I'm 34, but have many traits of a 12 year old!



LMAO

that's not abad thing though, we should all try and stay young at heart.


----------



## gopro (Apr 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> LMAO
> 
> that's not abad thing though, we should all try and stay young at heart.



You couldn't be more right!


----------



## sara (Apr 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> I'm 34, but have many traits of a 12 year old!



you got that right!


----------



## gopro (Apr 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by sara *_
> you got that right!



Hmmmm...I think I've just been insulted...


----------



## sara (Apr 13, 2003)

you know I'm teasing ya


----------



## Fluid (Apr 13, 2003)

DIE THREAD DIE!

Fluid


----------



## gopro (Apr 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by sara *_
> you know I'm teasing ya



Cool...I love a little teasing!

And to Fluid...this thread will not die on its own...it needs to be murdered!


----------

